# Operation Manual for the Board



## mili (Jan 9, 2008)

Hello

I am fairly new to the board, and currently do not have a great deal of time to make trial and errors in the attempt to use the features of the board itself.  I was curious to know if there is an operators manuel available which gives an overview of how to use the board more effectively.  I just recently discovered how to use the thread start feature LOL,  please help  THANKS


----------



## Misseyl (Jan 9, 2008)

Bump ....I"ll like to know too.  I'd love to learn how to do comparison shots, multi-quotes, change my siggy once and awhile, add more smilies etc.


----------



## dlewis (Jan 9, 2008)

Just ask any question you want to know and someone will help you.


----------



## Misseyl (Jan 9, 2008)

dlewis said:


> Just ask any question you want to know and someone will help you.


  Thaks DLewis.. I'm going to be taking pictures in a couple of months and I know I need to know how to do comparisons, can you please explain how I can do this?


----------



## Apple-Cakez (Feb 16, 2008)

*How do you post a new topic??erplexed*


----------



## Sequoia (Feb 16, 2008)

Apple-Cakez said:


> *How do you post a new topic??erplexed*



Go into the forum you want to post thread in and click 'New Thread' button near the top.  Then you can enter the title and post.


----------



## Apple-Cakez (Feb 17, 2008)

Thank you so much, Quoia!


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Feb 17, 2008)

Hi,

I  know a little HTML but this board uses another type of coding. I would like to know how to insert a link but have clickable text show instead of the URL.  I thought I saw a manual of what the codes mean like , etc....I can't find it now.... :perplexed  Can someone point me in the right direction?

Thank you!


----------



## Summer 74 (Mar 1, 2008)

Hi,
I am so excited I am NEW!!!  I was having trouble posting my Aviator pic and low and behold I see it.  ( I keep getting failed file upload) I will now go see if my profile pic uploaded.  I want to share my goals and my hair  story and find a place to store my before and after breakage photos to get some of your opnions, thoughts etc....  Which Forum is appropriate for this?  I think I understand you must store pictures somewhere else then provide a link.  I have so many questions.  Why do some people make their photos private?  I am just curious, should I do this?  I also do not know what grade my hair is.  Is there somewhere I can go to know my grade?  I see according to LHCF I am shoulder length ( I was armpit OH! thats another story!!!!)    I just need a little guidance.  Thanks so much!


----------



## LaidBak (Nov 18, 2008)

Summer74, I am new and I have the same questions you posted. I see that no one has responded to you, so I guess I'll keep searching the board for the answer...


----------



## Msstarr718 (Nov 18, 2008)

HMMMM arent we all in the same boat!!!

Well here is the link to thread I started on my first day:

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=306221&highlight=

And here is a link that one of the ladies left me that helped me somewhat:

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/for...d.php?t=255441

HTH


----------



## BrooklynSouth (Nov 19, 2008)

*To post a new thread, please go to the forum you want to post it in then look up to your left hand side. POST NEW THREAD IS THERE. I had to discover that it is much to your advantage to look around and discover how to use the board on your own. Right now, for sure you just want to jump into it but self discovery has it's advantages, kind of the way you learned to use your computer..trial and error. Please check out the USER CP{CONTROL PANEL}, FAQ, etc..just look at the banner above.*


----------

